# Color of threads checked...



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 18, 2002)

It was much easier to check threads, when those I had visited earlier were showed in grey color.

Is that particular function going to return?
Or is it part of some profile-thing I am missing nowdays?


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

when you've read the latest messages in a thread, the envelope icon changes from an open yellow envelope to a closed blue one. When you've posted to that thread, the envelope icon has a black dot on it, whether there are new posts(yellow open envelope) or not(blue closed envelope).


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks, that helps some.

However, it still makes it hard to quickly check which message I read a while back, since they keep moving around.

I wish that grey color would become at least personlal option or something, but if not, I guess I must get used to this.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

I don't think I have any control ovr it.  Then again, I'm still learning how these boards work, and the admin control panel has so many options on it that I may well have just not stumbled across it yet.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks you for answer. 

I really wonder if it not an option, since it is very basic choice with html.

I wait and see.

Have good time in learning the tricks of these new boards.


----------

